# Home Run + Feed Through on Same Terminal



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so obviously I'm a green apprentice based on my other threads. Today at work though I saw a home run and then another wire labeled "feed through" running to the same terminal on a single pole switch. 

I'm just wondering why that would be. Or also maybe what "feed through" means?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I suppose "feed through" would mean that the feed carries on from that point to the next.

My concern would be the fact that there is more than one conductor on the same screw terminal.

Pete


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Power out to something else. There shouldn't be two wires under one screw.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

if i rember correctly "feed through" means a wire that is going to feed more than one device on that circuit. so that device is just one of the many that is on that circuit.also homerun i belive means the first stop on the run frrom the breaker panel, at least this is way i was always told. some call it different things though.:whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

LanceBass said:


> Ok so obviously I'm a green apprentice based on my other threads. Today at work though I saw a home run and then another wire labeled "feed through" running to the same terminal on a single pole switch.
> 
> I'm just wondering why that would be. Or also maybe what "feed through" means?


Maybe power going on to somewhere else. I would pig tail mine, but as long as the switch term is rated for two wires, it's ok.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I would have pigtailed that one. You can do it under a single screw but it A: Looks unprofessional 2: Is a slight bit dangerous and D: Looks unprofessional and a slight bit dangerous.


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

circuitman1 said:


> if i rember correctly "feed through" means a wire that is going to feed more than one device on that circuit. so that device is just one of the many that is on that circuit.also homerun i belive means the first stop on the run frrom the breaker panel, at least this is way i was always told. some call it different things though.:whistling2:


That was my assumption but the "feed through" go onto another two gang box where it's spliced with another wire labeled "feed". I think there's a reason like half the switches in the house do absolutely nothing because some of the wiring is confusing as heck.

How did you all learn switches - like, beyond just your textbook threes and fours. Like these multiple gang boxed that have like 15 wires coming out of them...where did you learn that? What book can I find that in?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

SamoanThor said:


> I would have pigtailed that one. You can do it under a single screw but it A: Looks unprofessional 2: Is a slight bit dangerous and D: Looks unprofessional and a slight bit dangerous.


I agree. I couldn't tell you how many old devices (I'm talking 60s - 80s) that I've replaced that were wired through like that. One piece of cable just loops in & out of the box.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

LanceBass said:


> What book can I find that in?


 Wiring multiple Switch Boxes, by Santos Gonzales


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

LanceBass said:


> That was my assumption but the "feed through" go onto another two gang box where it's spliced with another wire labeled "feed". I think there's a reason like half the switches in the house do absolutely nothing because some of the wiring is confusing as heck.
> 
> How did you all learn switches - like, beyond just your textbook threes and fours. Like these multiple gang boxed that have like 15 wires coming out of them...where did you learn that? What book can I find that in?


If you have the time during a rough in, stare at it. Take the print, see what is supposed to go where and mentally follow each one. That's how I got to do it. But if you have 15 wires coming in, you may be looking at a box fill issue.....


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

dronai said:


> Wiring multiple Switch Boxes, by Santos Gonzales


...I was so hoping that this was an actual book.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

LanceBass said:


> How did you all learn switches - like, beyond just your textbook threes and fours. Like these multiple gang boxed that have like 15 wires coming out of them...where did you learn that? What book can I find that in?


Trial and error is a pretty good teacher. :laughing:


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

SamoanThor said:


> If you have the time during a rough in, stare at it. Take the print, see what is supposed to go where and mentally follow each one. That's how I got to do it. But if you have 15 wires coming in, you may be looking at a box fill issue.....


I usually take pictures of the rough-in boxes which can help - but this is an existing home. I'll try and get the pictures I took up.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

dronai said:


> Wiring multiple Switch Boxes, by Santos Gonzales


 good man. dont feed the troll


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

LanceBass said:


> How did you all learn switches - like, beyond just your textbook threes and fours. Like these multiple gang boxed that have like 15 wires coming out of them...where did you learn that? What book can I find that in?


Do print your question out and hang it on the fridge. It's dated. Leave it there for awhile till you can splice a 3 or 4 gang box with 15 or 20 wires.

One year, two years, three years...

No book.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LanceBass said:


> Ok so obviously I'm a green apprentice based on my other threads. Today at work though I saw a home run and then another wire labeled "feed through" running to the same terminal on a single pole switch.
> 
> I'm just wondering why that would be. Or also maybe what "feed through" means?


It's a secret code we use for an extra wire we installed in error. The term basically means " do not connect" I usually cut them off short enough so that no one can make the mistake of using it.
If you cut off wire with the tag on it and bring it to your journeyman, he has to give you a hundred dollar bill.
It's an old tradition, it means that you have been accepted by the crew.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

"Feed threw" or "Power Jump" in a box to me would mean tie to hot/homerun to power another location. When I do a rough i usually Label wired "HR"= Home Run, "PJ" Power jump, "SL"= Switch leg or "####" Switch Leg ID number (for system houses)..

Learning switches... Trial and Error seems to be the most lasting teacher, school/apprenticeship, foreman, books, internet, ect ect information is out there if ya look/ask.. !!DO NOT ASK A HANDYMAN!!


----------



## finster (Nov 16, 2013)

jrannis said:


> It's a secret code we use for an extra wire we installed in error. The term basically means " do not connect" I usually cut them off short enough so that no one can make the mistake of using it.
> If you cut off wire with the tag on it and bring it to your journeyman, he has to give you a hundred dollar bill.
> It's an old tradition, it means that you have been accepted by the crew.


Hahaha clever


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Power out to something else. There shouldn't be two wires under one screw.


The Coopers and newer Leviton Decoras have pressure plates where two wires can be placed under one screw.


----------

